# Supplements for Extra Large Litter



## kelsystar (Apr 2, 2010)

One of our Am Chin does kindled 15(!) today. I fostered 2 of them onto another mutt doe who had 8(!). 

I know that the Am Chin is a good milker, as she's raised 9 in the past. But 13?! The mutt doe raised 7 in her last litter, so she's at least an average milker. But this is a lot of babies for 2 does to handle! 

Does anyone supplement their does' diets for an especially big litter? I feed 16% protein pellets. I've given them oatmeal mixed with their pellets. Maybe powdered milk? Or liquid milk?


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Apr 3, 2010)

Two words:

CALF MANNA


 Works wonders on the rabbits, especially lactating does and young nibbling kits.

 Just throw like a cup of it on top of her feed. Adding Calf Manna to my rabbitry made a HUGE difference in the size of the kits I am producing and the size of the full tummies on the young babies!


----------



## kelsystar (Apr 4, 2010)

Calf Manna! (smacks forehead) OF COURSE!


----------

